# Fourwinds and Rialto



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a American RV a friend of mine has 2 for sale, a Four Winds 5000 C class 6/8 berth and a Rialta 4 berth on a VW base.

Both are in 1st. class condition. 

If anyone requires more info. please p.m. me

Just got a picture of the Four Winds.

Now got a picture of the VW Rialta

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Just got a picture of the four winds, it looks a beautiful rv.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have sent you a PM.
cabby


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi cabby
Another one bites the dust?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It does look a beauty Bob, and I am sure it will not be "for" sale for long mate.

Keith


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Have sent you a PM. cabby


Not recieved this PM

Bob.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Now obtained a picture of the VW RIALTA


----------

